# Buying a car in Hurghada .. RED SEA area .



## samertalat

Hi , how ya all doing ? Hope that everyone is well , since tonight we have to run our clocks one hour backwards .

I would like to know if at the Red Sea , Hurghada there are car dealers for new cars and sell cars fully loaded , from Japanese to German ETC .
What are the options in getting a fully loaded car , I know everything is extra there as it is here in Lebanon , But are the prices fixed or you can bargain like the USA at the new car dealership places?

I saw in one site prices of cars and they are too expensive due to high customs .
Regards
Samer


----------



## Celinehurghada

*new car in hurghada*

Hi,

Yes you can buy new car in Hurghada and even bargain the price.
You will find ABAZA auto trade who sales many different brands on the aerport road and RENAULT, HYUNDAY, KIA in el Nasr street.


----------



## samertalat

Celinehurghada said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes you can buy new car in Hurghada and even bargain the price.
> You will find ABAZA auto trade who sales many different brands on the aerport road and RENAULT, HYUNDAY, KIA in el Nasr street.


Thank you very kind of you to respond .
I wonder one dealer sells all the brands ? I am looking for a brand new car not used?
Regards
Sam


----------

